# The Things I have learned..... :-)



## YW84U (Apr 29, 2007)

Thought I'd post some of my personal 'observations' I've picked up over the last year and a half of my build :bigsmile:

<insert humor>

1. Once you attach a soffit, the chin-ups begin in less than 10 minutes you after install it
2. Somewhere, somehow, at least one of the 2x4's in the room has your blood on it....
3. This matches with the other 14 that have sweat drops from the end of your nose!
4. A large rectangular area of green or blue painter's tape on a wall causes you to pause, sit and stare at it for a minimum of 5 minutes per build session
5. True love is your significant other agreeing to paint ANY large household surface flat black
6. Even though you have no audio whatsoever hooked up, you will still turn on the projector and watch at least half of a movie....
7. And the other half the following day...
8. Pure joy is best defined as the UPS guy pulling into your driveway
9. You will 'upgrade' at least three electronic items before your theater is even near finished...
10. You will always buy about a half pound of screws less than what you figured
11. The local hardware store clerk will begin to ask you if it's "On Account?", assuming you are now a contractor...
12. Fibreglass is way, way, waaaay itchier than mineral wool
13. Reading the REW Forum gets far more challenging after 2:30 am
14. Going to work at 6:30 am the following day is even more challenging!
15. The drywall lift - makes you seriously wonder why you never asked for one for Christmas before now....
16. On a regular interval, you seriously ponder as to how much of a gap there really is between "good" and "good enough"
17. Drywall dust in coffee doesn't seriously affect the overall taste or texture
18. Hometheatershack at some point becomes accidentally 'bookmarked' on your work computer
19. A Sawzall really can be used to cut just about 'anything'
20. That 'anything' usually turns out to be the component you just finished building the week prior, before you found and read the post about how to do it the right way!
21. When going out to a theater, you spend your time 50% watching the show, the other 50 scrutinizing the interior design, speaker placement, acoustics....
22. Once you paint something flat black, don't even _think_ about touching it....ever...
23. When you make an offhand joke and tell the significant other that you're putting a Casino in on the 'other side', they take you _very_ seriously and get suspicious for a long time.....

:bigsmile:

</humor>


----------



## atledreier (Mar 2, 2007)

Good read!

I see myself in so much of this. I can't wait for my proper build in the new house!
My wife kept nodding and grinning when she read this as well!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

How very true.

Bryan


----------



## Glenn Kuras (Sep 7, 2006)

I approve this thread:bigsmile:

Very funny read.

Glenn


----------



## tritonman (Feb 2, 2008)

THIS..is a win.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I particularly like the Sawzall and bloody 2x4 comments.


----------



## Glenn Kuras (Sep 7, 2006)

> 21. When going out to a theater, you spend your time 50% watching the show, the other 50 scrutinizing the interior design, speaker placement, acoustics....


I am so glad I am not the only one that does this. :nerd:

Glenn


----------



## tritonman (Feb 2, 2008)

What? You mean you people actually GO to the movies still?  I dont think the movie theaters or the goers would take kindly to me watching a movie in my boxers and slippers  Yes I know..TMI.


----------



## YW84U (Apr 29, 2007)

Glenn Kuras said:


> I am so glad I am not the only one that does this. :nerd:
> 
> Glenn


Glenn - 

Alas....it gets worse!!!! Here, I travel all the way to Disney California last September, and what do I do while I'm there? Ride the rides? Take in the shows?

Yes, but.........................










But what is this grate, you ask?










The parks music is so well done, I just _had_ to figure out where the Sub was.....

Nicely done! :bigsmile: I imagine the park looked empty as I probably scared everyone away :mooooh:

Mwahahaahaaaaa! Not even the Muppets are safe from me!










Time to up my meds, I guess :coocoo:


----------



## Glenn Kuras (Sep 7, 2006)

Well I know I am not crazy. I just emailed Bryan, who works with me at GIK, to let him know that I would be out of the office until Monday. My Daughter has a play friday night so I would be driving to that (about a 10 hour drive). 
Here is what he wrote back.
"Enjoy your time with your daughter. Don't spend all the time checking out the acoustical treatments in the theater..."

:whistling:

Glenn


----------



## John Simpson (May 10, 2007)

YW84U said:


> 5. True love is your significant other agreeing to paint ANY large household surface flat black


Now THAT is funny... coffee snort all over my screen... :rofl:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

YW84U said:


> 2. Somewhere, somehow, at least one of the 2x4's in the room has your blood on it....


You're dead right there...and more than one 2x4..:bigsmile:


> 21. When going out to a theater, you spend your time 50% watching the show, the other 50 scrutinizing


Spot on..:T


----------



## DIYHT1 (Oct 29, 2007)

jejejeje, pretty funny and true


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So very true:clap:

"_True love is your significant other agreeing to paint ANY large household surface flat black_"
My wife wasn't happy about the dark blue I used for the screen wall.


----------



## yourgrandma (Oct 29, 2007)

> 21. When going out to a theater, you spend your time 50% watching the show, the other 50 scrutinizing the interior design, speaker placement, acoustics....



I don't go to the theater unless it's IMAX, but even then I sit and wonder about how much better it would sound with only one seat in mind, MINE!!

All very true. Great list!:T


----------



## raw23062 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good stuff! ....... like a good look in the mirror...." yeah, I do that too....."


----------



## gacole2000 (May 25, 2006)

Very true! You must not have used Greeg Glue or there would be one about that...my tools still stick to my hands!


----------



## Bruce Fisher (Nov 24, 2007)

LOL - right on about the green glue. I didn't install it myself and I still managed to get it on some of my tools! LOL


----------

